# Macromantis hyalina



## mantisdeperu (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi. Here some pics of my new Peruvian Mantids Specie: Macromantis hyalina L3.

Enjoy them.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 10, 2007)

I know they are big, but I really wasn't expecting thm to be that large at 3rd instar !


----------



## Asa (Jul 10, 2007)

I was shocked too. These species grows large early on.


----------



## jarek (Jul 10, 2007)

well the haw big are they when they're adult?


----------



## Asa (Jul 10, 2007)

5ish.


----------



## jarek (Jul 10, 2007)

one more I don't understand what 5ihs means , I'm polish can you tell in centymetres?


----------



## ThorEH (Jul 10, 2007)

1 inch is 2.54 cm, so 5inch is 12,7cm


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow... they're pretty big at L3. If I just saw it, I'd think it's L5 or L6.


----------



## RodG (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful mantids 8)


----------



## mantisdeperu (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi. Macromantis hyalina Update. Now are L6.


----------



## Red (Aug 28, 2007)

i heared that this specie can get 7 inches........

i think that is the biggest mantis in the world.

regards


----------



## RodG (Aug 29, 2007)

Great Photos!!! This mantid just keeps getting better 8)


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Guys. Here some pics of my Macromantis. I have some nymphs L6 and L7 and very soon I will sell some nymphs in USA.
















Best regards


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Christian, You have a lot of different mantis in Peru'. I did not know you had some many species over there.


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Many thanks Mikhails. Well here in Perú there are 92 species. I have discovered a new mantids specie, Carrikerela, is a greta mantids. The females has a horne and her body is lichen color.

I will post some pics from this new mantids very soon.

Best regards


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2007)

92 species? How will we ever keep up? :? :shock:  :wink:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 18, 2007)

New species for Yen?  Would LOVE to have something that huge! at L3 that mantis looks like it could eat a cricket half its size! :shock:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like the way the mantids keeps the arms close to their sides. looks like a big shield!


----------



## Precious (Sep 19, 2007)

> i like the way the mantids keeps the arms close to their sides. looks like a big shield!


Me too, it's lovely. I'm afraid it would eat my cat.


----------

